# So, only the 600EX-RT Flash is compatible with the Canon ST-E3-RT controller?



## cayenne (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm starting to plan out next years equipment.....gotta budget, save...etc.

I'm looking to finally get flash for my camera next year, and trying to plan and think ahead.

I like the idea of the radio control set up of flashes as I get 2 or more of them as time goes by.

But I'm getting from what I'm reading, that the latest and greatest from Canon, the ST-E3-RT controller basically only controls one flash..the latest, greatest and most $$ from cannon, the 600 EXRT...is this the case?

Is there a chance Canon will come out with an equivalent of the 580....that can be radio controlled?

So, if I went this route on controller with Canon...that means for now and the foreseeable future, the ONLY flash I could use with it would be the 600?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


PS...what is an *autofocus assist beam* and what does it do for you?

Thanks!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

cayenne said:


> ...the ST-E3-RT controller basically only controls one flash..the latest, greatest and most $$ from cannon, the 600 EXRT...is this the case?
> 
> Is there a chance Canon will come out with an equivalent of the 580....that can be radio controlled?
> 
> PS...what is an *autofocus assist beam* and what does it do for you?



Correct, for now.

The 600EX-RT is the equivalent of the 580 - in fact, it's got exactly the same light output power, but since the zoom head goes to 200mm instead of 105mm, the guide number is 60 m instead of 58 m. 

I suspect you meant to ask if there will be an -RT equivalent to the 430EX II. There have been rumors of a 440EX-RT, I expsct something ike that will come out at some point. 

The AF assist beam is an illuminated red grid projected by the flash which gives the camera something to lock onto for AF in very low ambient light. The ST-E2 had one (and was seen by some as a conveniently small AF assist lamp, compared to a 430EX II or 580EX II), but the ST-E3 does not have an AF assist lamp.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > ...the ST-E3-RT controller basically only controls one flash..the latest, greatest and most $$ from cannon, the 600 EXRT...is this the case?
> ...



Thank you for the explanation!!

So, going forward, would it be best to just for now....start with getting one 600EX-RT....working with that, and as things come along with the RT Canon line....build up from there?

Can you attach to the 600EX....by wire...other cheaper flashes....in case you wanted to for some studio shots.....would that be a cheap starting out way to have multiple flashes if needed, and then add Canon radio accessories as they come along?

Again, thanks for the info and suggestions!!

C


----------



## tim (Nov 18, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Can you attach to the 600EX....by wire...other cheaper flashes....in case you wanted to for some studio shots.....



No, but you could attach the non-ETTL flashes to the camera's PC terminal.
It's also possible to use non-ETTL flashes with optical triggers, but in this case you lose automatic control of the 600EX output.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2012)

cayenne said:


> So, going forward, would it be best to just for now....start with getting one 600EX-RT....working with that, and as things come along with the RT Canon line....build up from there?
> 
> Can you attach to the 600EX....by wire...other cheaper flashes....in case you wanted to for some studio shots.....would that be a cheap starting out way to have multiple flashes if needed, and then add Canon radio accessories as they come along?
> 
> ...


Some are getting the inexpensive Canon 90ex flash ($150). It will act as a master and control other flashes, so you could get it and a 430 EX II for a low cost beginning outfit.
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-6825B002-Speedlite-90EX-Flash/dp/B008NF8998/ref=sr_1_4?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1353259315&sr=1-4&keywords=canon++flash


----------



## cayenne (Nov 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some are getting the inexpensive Canon 90ex flash ($150). It will act as a master and control other flashes, so you could get it and a 430 EX II for a low cost beginning outfit.
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-6825B002-Speedlite-90EX-Flash/dp/B008NF8998/ref=sr_1_4?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1353259315&sr=1-4&keywords=canon++flash



Wow...just looked at this...looks promising, especially since I could likely pick up some used 430's...
I'm guessing, these work not by radio, but something called 'optical linking'...is this correct?

How does this work? Does everything have to be line of sight? I'm curious how difficult it is to do this if say, you had a couple of 430's on stands higher up than the crowd, say near a DJ stand at a wedding, on either side of you with your camera (with the 90EX) in the middle, slightly forward of them all pointing at a dance floor...

Would the slave flashes be able to 'see' the master controller? I've not been able to find a good description of how the non-radio controlled flashes worked....?

Thanks for all the great info!!

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2012)

cayenne said:


> How does this work? Does everything have to be line of sight? I'm curious how difficult it is to do this if say, you had a couple of 430's on stands higher up than the crowd, say near a DJ stand at a wedding, on either side of you with your camera (with the 90EX) in the middle, slightly forward of them all pointing at a dance floor...
> 
> Would the slave flashes be able to 'see' the master controller? I've not been able to find a good description of how the non-radio controlled flashes worked....?



Yes, it's optical (infrared) and yes, it's line of sight only.


----------

